# need a partner to split guided trip



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

I have a gentlemen that is a single that is wanting to take advantage of the $75 discount I am offering on trips until March 1st. If anyone wants to split a guided trip with him give me a call at 832-338-4570. I am sure he wont mind if there are 2 people wanting to split either.

Thanks
Capt Craig aka "capt mullet"
galvestoninshorefishing.com


----------



## troutranger (Apr 26, 2006)

what kind of trip does he want to split drift or wade?


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

he is a drifter


----------



## Snowball (Jul 21, 2009)

half or full day? whats date?


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

no date is set yet. i think he would do either a full or half day


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

what's the cost of the split for a 1/2 day?


----------



## Mystic34 (Nov 24, 2008)

weekday or weekend?


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

I have already joined up 2 guys to split a trip for the gentlemen requesting a partner. But you guys arent the only ones who would like to split a guided trip before my prices go back to normal rates on march 1st. Let me know if you would like to get together with another 2cooler and i will set you up also. It can be any kind of trip. wading or drfiting and can be at anytime. As far as weekend dates go I have this weekend completely open after this wekend the only weekend dates I have left are the 21st, 27th and 28th 

right now the cost for a 1/2 day trip is $320 for 2coolers. After March 1st it goes back up to $395. That is for 3 persons and a 4th is $75 extra

Thanks
Craig


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

I wouldnt mind Splitting a trip with 2 other 2coolers on this.


----------



## pimmer (Apr 3, 2009)

I would be in for a split trip[ as well...


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm up for a split. What bay system you fish?


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I'm up for a split. What bay system you fish?


hey Fishing soldier you and btreybig are about the same age so you guys would do well together. I am not going to say what bay system out loud but that will also depend on if you guys are trophy wading or drifting for numbers. I will PM him and let him know you are looking to hook up. I only have 1 weekend date open in Feb (28th) but plenty of weekdays still open. I will PM you after this. Later


----------



## Lord of the Salmon (Feb 17, 2008)

I'll be back on the island from Detroit from the 21st-27th and can split a trip any of those days...and the person I split with can have nearly all of the fish. PM me before the 19th.


----------



## troutloon (May 4, 2006)

I'm game too. Please email me with possible dates or give me a call @ 214-412-4399. Let's go fishin and give this captain some business!

Pete


----------

